# bogus ad ???



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

what do you think?
*here*
*email response*
From : Andersson Melisa <[email protected]>
Sent : Wednesday, November 16, 2005 6:20 AM

Subject : Re: Owner 57171010: AutoTrader.com: Vehicle Lead 2003 Infiniti G35



| 
| 
|	Inbox



Hello,
First thank you for your email regarding my car.

The car is in a perfect condition, the milage is accurate, no scratches, no damages, no hidden defects.Kept it in a warm garage. My boyfriend is devastated that we have to sell it but we have to pay too much money for register it here,so we decide to sell it. My company have relations in States and I worked there for 2 years. I has the oportunity to buy it from there and bring it with me when I come back.The car was buyed from US, so it is US standards,so stay cool it´s perfect compatibile to your standards and you will don´t have to pay more duty taxes on it. And this is an impediment for me to sell it here caus,first, we have a different standards and second will be very expensive for me to register it here.I have to pay an very expensive duty taxes.The price for this car is $5,500.00 USD. The car it is still register in States.What other info. would you like on it? It will be shipped from London,United Kingdom and i will pay the shipping and insurance charges.I will do the arrangements for shipping from here.The original receipt and all remainded warranty information packet with enrollment number is included for you. If necessary ever I will assist you in getting warranty help; most people just dump it on you with a useless warranty.

The payment will be done via secure pay which means that the third party will keep the money until you receive and inspect the car. You have 10 days to inspect the car.I will wait for your email to let me know if you are interested in knowing more details about the purchase.

Best Regards


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Hahaha

Bogus, you betcha.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

They bought it in the US and they live in Englad and yet said "The car was buyed"


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

yustr said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Bogus, you betcha.


 :sayyes: 
The sad part is there are people that will fall for it. :sayno: 
28% of the people that recieve phishing e-mail respond back with the info asked for. :4-dontkno


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

bry623 said:


> They bought it in the US and they live in Englad and yet said "The car was buyed"


There are grammar and punctuation mistakes all over it.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

grey market car
it wont pass regs in england or america
they did it with benz's awhile back


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

yup.....that kinda stuff sucks...u can't really stop all of the ***holes out there, though


----------

